# They are out in their new home!



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I put the little girls out in their new home today. I put them in the house itself and they just stayed there. I'd check on them periodically to make sure they were OK. I had the windows open and the pop door was open of course, but they weren't coming outside. 

It was really hot here today and they were panting so I finally just opened up the big back doors, hoping they'd decide to hop out. The first one kind of fell/flew out of the big back door herself (one of the Welsummers, not sure which one) and then flew back up into the house (a little over 2 feet up!). 

I picked up Violet (one of the Americaunas) and put her on the ground. She walked around a bit "scolding" me and then FLEW up to my leg and literally walked/flew up to my shoulder and then just SAT there! I was so surprised and thrilled. She is the most friendly and will let me pet her. 

I had to "push" the rest of them out and they are all happily exploring and taking dust baths now. Not sure how I will get them back into the house tonight but I'll figure something out. ;-)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a successful venture! They look happy. Bet you're happy too. Now for the next step...


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

This is Violet


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice and look forward to more pics


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is violet a blue Wyandotte, or a splash Orpington or something. She's very pretty. Excellent color.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you. I posted pics of the chicken house and run in that section of the forums. I'm really happy with the way it came out. It's supposed to be big enough for 12 chickens and that's probably all I should have until I figure out if I like having them around enough to think about making it into some type of business. I'd love to be able to sell fresh eggs and maybe even hatch out baby chicks for sale. I just moved to this area and am not sure if there's a market for either here yet. We'll see. Right now I'm just having a blast watching the 6 that I have.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Is violet a blue Wyandotte, or a splash Orpington or something. She's very pretty. Excellent color.


The three of them that color were sold to me as Americaunas. A friend saw a pic when they were only a couple of days old and she immediately said "Americauna". I've never had any and am thrilled at how pretty they are getting to be. Violet's name fits her I think, she's such a pretty soft color of lavender. So far though, she has no tail! lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw the coop. Wow! You really are off to s good start. I wish you well, my friend, in your new chicken adventure!


----------

